# Harp MIDI gliss library?



## BlueGreenBoy (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a library of MIDI glissandi in various modes and scales? Would be very useful to drag and drop into projects. I'm about to create it for myself but was thought it might be worth checking out if it already exists.


----------



## sathyva (Feb 23, 2011)

hi

you can check these links : 

http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/arpeggio/
http://cinesamples.com/products/cineharp/
http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Direct-Downloads/1357 (http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Dire ... loads/1357)

best


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 23, 2011)

The ancient Garratan Harp had a gliss preset that was designed to emulate a real world diatonic harp with tunings that could be controlled by midi cc's. This would give you the unisons that are idiomatic to harp glisses and I found it to work really well. I created a library of tunings, and the glisses I would make on the fly on the white notes. 

I wish one of the more modern developers would make a Kontakt preset that worked the same way.


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Feb 23, 2011)

sathyva @ Wed Feb 23 said:


> hi
> 
> you can check these links :
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links. Although, I'm specifically looking for MIDI rather than prerecorded glissandi. Mostly because all the libraries seem to only have about five scales.


----------



## Pietro (Feb 24, 2011)

Wouldn't it be better to learn about harp and actually make glissandi yourself? 

It takes 30 seconds to make a glissando if you know how to build it.

- Piotr


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Feb 24, 2011)

That's what I've been doing on a case by case basis until now.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Feb 24, 2011)

Garritan Harp

Was that GIGa format, I can't recall.

Mr A


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes


----------

